# Sick Ruby :-(



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby started with runny poo (nearly completely liquid) around 6 PM last night and woke me up every hour and a half to use the toilet throughout the night. She also threw up once around 5 AM. Ugh. She refused her kibble this morning but I got her to eat some boiled chicken and rice 2 hours ago, about 1/2 a cup worth and so far she has kept that down. She's sleeping now, no doubt she's exhausted from not getting any sleep last night --- I know I am!

I have NO idea what illness she could have managed to catch, as she hasn't left our house in over a week. Maybe she ate something in the yard. Who knows!

Anyway, how long do you all usually let something like this go before a vet trip?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't wait more than a couple of days. Is Ruby still drinking water? That's critical, because dehydration can kill. You might never know what caused this. It might have been something nasty that she ate, but also, there is that dog flu going around. 

I once had to have my dog (not Willie) put on IV fluids for a day because of a similar situation. She wasn't drinking and I could see she was getting dehydrated. Keep us posted. Poor Ruby!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its always a good idea to cut back on their food when they have this going on. Then only give them a small amount, and wait and see how their stomach handles it. I normally go with chicken and rice, and only a 1/3 of a cup. If in two hours, all is good, I give them another 1/3 of a cup. Just keep going that way until I know they are good to go, and start adding their regular food to the mix. 
If there is a problem with the first feeding. I have them fast, and then try again.

I agree with mswhipple, I wouldn't wait to long.
Then vet can also give them something to help settle their stomach.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you!
She seems to be improving already. She has had 2 small servings of the chicken & rice and has kept that down. There hasn't been any more vomiting since her 5AM episode, and she hasn't had a poo in almost 5 hours. Huge improvement over earlier when she was going literally every hour. 

She is still drinking plenty of water, so that's good.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lil -so glad Ruby feels better !!!!!!!!! you did bring up 2 GREAT POINTS -#1 Water - unless a Vet says cut back on it ! I've never heard it ! V's R steam engines & they run on water - water flushes their system - out the front door - PIKE marks a truck tire - tree or mail box - I watch ( not that sick ) free flowing - light yellow in color ETC - if not the 1st sign PIKE is not feeling good !!!!!! #2 when in doubt !!!!!!!! go 2 the Vet !!!!!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Just an update on Ruby --- We have a vet appointment at 2 today. I think she needs antibiotics. Diarrhea is still sticking around and hasn't formed up at ALL -- it's literally completely liquid. Also, I can't be 100% sure but I think I saw some blood in her stool yesterday. I freaked and called the 24hr emergency vet and they said since she was otherwise okay that we could wait to see our family vet. 

I fasted her yesterday to see if that would help but it didn't. Of course she went less because she didn't have any food in her. We have been feeding her very small amounts of chicken & rice, and a little bit of canned pumpkin. 

Her overall mood is okay, although she is a bit tired and at times it seems like her tummy is hurting her. Drinking just fine and doesn't seem dehydrated at all so that's good. Also hasn't had any more vomiting. 

I'll give you all an update this afternoon when we get back from the vet!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Managed to capture a stool sample, I'll bring that to the vet. It smells VERY metallic, definitely has blood in it. :-\ This is a new development, it did not have blood in it when this first started. Hopefully it's just from her intestines being irritated.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, I hope she feels better soon. Our weim went through something similar a couple months ago. I also called the e-vet in a panic at one point when she started to get dehydrated (but I was ultimately able to get her to drink quite a bit afterwards). She was literally "pooping" water. Vet couldn't get a stool sample manually even. One round of metronizadole and she was good as new. Hopefully it's that simple for Ruby, too!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Poor girl! Sounds like it could be a parasite - the extremely runny, bloody stool is definitely a symptom. I've dealt with this with my V (Giardia) and one of my fosters. In both cases the vet recommended fasting for a day, but lots of fluids, and antibiotic treatment (I believe it was also metronizadole) and gradually increasing food. Once on meds it should clear up quickly. 

If your vet does prescribe meds, after you finish the course of antibiotics I would recommend incorporating probiotics into your girls system to get her back on track.

Hope the she's back to herself soon!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got back from the vet. Thankfully there weren't any signs giardia or coccidia (I was most worried about this since it's so contagious and we have 2 cats) in her stool sample, just lots of "out of whack" bacteria according to the vet. The blood in her stool is just from her intestines being irritated and the lining shedding. Since she isn't dehydrated and has pretty good energy they weren't too concerned about the blood. They said we could do a blood panel to make sure she hadn't lost too much blood but didn't think it was necessary so I declined.

We were prescribed Metronidazole 2x daily and I was also told I can give her a dose of Imodium if I wanted. 

The vet thinks she ate something she shouldn't have, but I seriously have no idea what. She doesn't stay in the yard unattended. I guess she's sneakier than I thought!

Thank you everyone for the get better wishes!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She probably IS sneakier than you thought... and all it takes is her ingesting one little piece of chipmunk poop. Hope she is all better soon!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Glad Ruby is ok. Dharma eats foreign cat poop or drinks yucky pond water and it can upset her stomach for at least 3 days.  . Almost anything any time other than proper food can do it. It is so hard to watch them all the time.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I am hopeful that she doesn't get up every hour tonight to poo. This has happened for the past 4 nights so you can bet we are both VERY tired. For some reason it seems to be worse at night. During the day she goes 5 hours no problem.

I'm still a little weary of giving her an Imodium since it's a human drug, but I guess since the vet said it's okay than it should be okay?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

With the meds you should start to see improvement within the next day or so, and each day it will get better. I've never given any dogs immodium though, so I can't comment on that. 

When it wasn't a parasite, my vet called it "garbage gut" - two of my fosters have had this since they were scavengers. 

Hopefully you both are able to get some much needed rest tonight!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Well that medicine definitely works fast! She only got up once last night. She is acting super playful and goofy too, definitely feeling a lot better. ;D


----------

